# Split screen vs. PIP



## Effer (Jan 28, 2005)

LuckyJW said:


> *(taken from the Aug 8th Tech Chat thread in the Dish General Forum.)*
> Gary, email: Possible to have a splitscreen format instead of PIP?
> Dan Minnick: Can do that now with a dual tuner box, and use the TV function


How do you do that on a 522?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually it would be nice if all receivers with dual tuner would have that function, I prefer Split screen over PIP, my TV supports split screen and either can be re-sized easily.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have a television that does a split screen, or a "picture and picture" like my Sony HDTV does, you would connect your TV1 output to one television input, your TV2 output to another television input, and then use the split screen feature of the television to view both outputs together.


----------



## Effer (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks.
I was hoping that was a new function of the Sat. Rec'vr and not dependant of the TV. Oh.......... well.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

But of course that doesn't work on the 921


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> But of course that doesn't work on the 921


It does not...?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you have a television that does a split screen, or a "picture and picture" like my Sony HDTV does, you would connect your TV1 output to one television input, your TV2 output to another television input, and then use the split screen feature of the television to view both outputs together.


How do you control the tuner...?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I think that you have to use both TV1 and TV2 remotes to change channels. It sounds kinda clumsy and a hard sell to the wife. "What do you mean that I have to use two Dish remotes to use this???". 

Still, this likely isn't much more challenging to program than Dish's current PIP implementation. They likely just have to program new window sizes in their PIP code and all done. The video chip driver takes care of the rest. 

Since the 942 seems to have a pretty robust Video Chip that can do HDTV PIP, and it right at home with big screen TVs, lets hope they decide to give it a try one day.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

socceteer said:


> It does not...?


It doesn't work on the 921 because the 921 has no way to output the image from one tuner on one output while at the same time sending the image from another tuner to a different output. Instead, the 921 can only send the same image to all its outputs, and it has limitations on what outputs can be active simultaneously regardless!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, which is stupid, two tuners, it should be able to output two things at once. But oh well, maybe the MPEG4 machine will have this figured out.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Yep, which is stupid, two tuners, it should be able to output two things at once. But oh well, maybe the MPEG4 machine will have this figured out.


2 tuners means it can recieve 2 signals at once, no mystery there. It needs 2 mpeg decoders to be able to SHOW 2 things at once...many people have no need to WATCH 2 things at once, but would like to be able to record 2 things at once, which is what its intended for..


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Effer said:


> I was hoping that was a new function of the Sat. Rec'vr and not dependant of the TV. Oh.......... well.


That's the question the e-mailer asked and the answer that was dodged. Yes, there is a work-around for people who happen to have a TV with multiple inputs (and it may even work better) but since not everyone does it would be nice to have it as a receiver function.


socceteer said:


> How do you control the tuner...?


If it was handled in the receiver the way PIP is promoted you would use 1 remote with the receiver in Single mode which could include the 721 and 921. The work-around requires 2 Dish remotes and a dual output receiver in Dual mode.


----------

